# endless circle vest



## crimpycritters (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a fairly new knitter. I saw the picture of the beautiful circle vest on KP and got the pattern. I completed the back and now I'm stuck. The pattern reads fold as shown in schematic. With working yarn,pick up and k 95 sts along cast on edge-190 sts. Place marker and join to work in the round. HELP

Alpaca Farmer in Ohio


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

If you do a search you will find a big discussion on this pattern.


----------



## crimpycritters (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank You, I guess I'm searching in the wrong places ,I have found nothing


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=endless+circle&u=&s=0


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

crimpycritters said:


> I'm a fairly new knitter. I saw the picture of the beautiful circle vest on KP and got the pattern. I completed the back and now I'm stuck. The pattern reads fold as shown in schematic. With working yarn,pick up and k 95 sts along cast on edge-190 sts. Place marker and join to work in the round. HELP
> 
> Alpaca Farmer in Ohio


You are to fold the knitted back in half so the live stitches (stitches on the needle) and the cast on edges are together. Then pick up stitches along the cast on edge. This creates holes for your arms to go through and starts the ribbing that makes it a circle. Since you originally cast on 95 stitches, you will pick up 95 stitches and will have 190 stitches on your needle. You will need a fairly long circular needle to complete this vest


----------



## Janell (Mar 4, 2011)

Drawing is really confusing. It seems to show that you fold only part way, but in reality, you fold completely in half and pick up the co stitches. Once you figure that out it is so simple. I loved it. Sending it to DD for her birthday


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

I might try this, if the vest I knitted my GD doesn't fit I am going to reuse the yarn and hope for something she likes.
Marilyn


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I had troubles with this too...it's that darned sketch of the fold that makes it so confusing. Just fold your back in half and pick up stiitches from the cast on to total those they ask for...then go round and round and round and....


crimpycritters said:


> I'm a fairly new knitter. I saw the picture of the beautiful circle vest on KP and got the pattern. I completed the back and now I'm stuck. The pattern reads fold as shown in schematic. With working yarn,pick up and k 95 sts along cast on edge-190 sts. Place marker and join to work in the round. HELP
> 
> Alpaca Farmer in Ohio


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

I made three of these for Christmas, after the first one they went so fast. I could hardly keep up with myself.
I am now making some for my other sisters and granddaughter.
Even both of my daughters would like one. I really like the way you can put stripes in them if you want. My one sister that got one for Christmas said she would like me to sew the top together so she would have a hood. I told her I would think about it. These are wonderful. If a person is a little large all you have to do is cast on more sts, that way its a larger vest. I really need to make one for myself. I had the same problem with the folding in half but once I saw one finished it was clear as day.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I am doing that vest now and almost to the folding part. I did understand this part. I am just wondering how slow it will go after inc. every st and knitting 380 sts.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey...I'm on my second one. The first one,with time out for the holidays and a batch of back muscle spasms, took me 5 weeks total. My yarn was heavier than called for, I lengthened the back, and added short rows to allow more 'tummy' coverage (the lower front curves and around the back). I don't knit but 3 or so hours in the evening with the tv on, so I thought the lapse of time was reasonable. 
The one thing I don't like about the pattern is the gap one gets at the lower back part of the armhole. I think it was more pronounced in mine, due to the heavier yarn (Noro Korogashi)...so I ran a 'gathering thread' from the shoulder to the underarm..helps. If anyone else figured a way to correct this, I'd like to hear about it. I think it is the lack of armhole shaping that causes it.


Lovemygreys said:


> I am doing that vest now and almost to the folding part. I did understand this part. I am just wondering how slow it will go after inc. every st and knitting 380 sts.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> Hey...I'm on my second one. The first one,with time out for the holidays and a batch of back muscle spasms, took me 5 weeks total. My yarn was heavier than called for, I lengthened the back, and added short rows to allow more 'tummy' coverage (the lower front curves and around the back). I don't knit but 3 or so hours in the evening with the tv on, so I thought the lapse of time was reasonable.
> The one thing I don't like about the pattern is the gap one gets at the lower back part of the armhole. I think it was more pronounced in mine, due to the heavier yarn (Noro Korogashi)...so I ran a 'gathering thread' from the shoulder to the underarm..helps. If anyone else figured a way to correct this, I'd like to hear about it. I think it is the lack of armhole shaping that causes it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you that is about how much I do a few hrs. in the evening. I am sure it will go well. I really do love it so far. I am using the red heart changes in the same color as the picture.


----------



## BMapes (Jun 22, 2012)

re: your circle vest post, how do you do short rows across the back and tummy area? Is it done in the ribbing part? It's a brilliant idea. I've only done short rows in making the potato chip scarf.
Can't figure out the technique for doing it on the vest.
Would appreciate your help.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi B...It's been a while but this is sort of what I did...After the first 7 or so inches of the circle, I determined the middle of what I decided would be the lower back edge. I think I did my first short row on about 20 ish stitches and always turned at the end of either the set of 3 or set of two which makes up the ribbing. Seems to me it changed every other time...that makes sense...So I was increasing 5 stitches for each short row...3 on one end and 2 on the other which would automatically reverse for the next row. I didn't want to increase the collar (in fact I made it less than the 8 inches) so I worked the short rows up to about the 3/4 way around or a bit more. Sorry I can't be more exact but I was winging it and it's been several months. I did just turn and work back...didn't worry about wrapping the turn stitch as I was using fairly bulky yarn. Is that any help? Let me know if I need to clear it up some more. Glad you asked! Tootsie


----------



## BMapes (Jun 22, 2012)

you are a wealth of info on making adjustments to the circle vest. This afternoon I finished my 2nd one - made the ribbing 9" rather than 8" to cover my buns and stomach. THEN, I read what you had done. A little late. Will make a swatch of your directions for short rows in ribbiing and will make a 3rd vest & hopefully with you adjustments it will fit the way I want. Thanks for your quick reply - will keep you up dated on my progress


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi again, B. I thought of something else I did that worked for me...As I got to the last few rows on the back panel, I increased a stitch on each end to add about 7 or 8 stitches to the back underarm...I called it armhole shaping....it did seem to help that gap that seems to be a feature of the lower back armhole....again, my yarn was bulky so you might want to consider if you'd want more or less shaping...or if you aren't having that problem, disregard! :roll: Tootsie


----------



## BMapes (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Tootsie, Thanks for your suggestion about the armhole shaping. I made my two circle vests out of "Caron Simply Soft" yarn which gave them soft draping. I can arrange the collar and back to where I have no armhole gap. I think with thicker yarn you would not be able to mold the drape. With all the adjustments you have made on yours, it shows you gave it a lot of thought while knitting it. It's taken me 2 times to "think" about adjustments and thanks to you, I'm going for the 3rd with your short row recommendation. Don't have the yarn yet but will soon. Thanks for time in corresponding with me. Barb


----------

